
Health startup uBiome just raided by the FBI, had been double billing insurers - randycupertino
https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/fbi-just-raided-health-start-203830494.html
======
randycupertino
Another article I saw about this mentioned that while the CEO stated she had
“no knowledge whatsoever,” of the search, but a person familiar with the
matter told CNBC that some employees were told to stay home from work on
Friday. The person, who asked not to be named because the matter is
confidential, also said that the FBI broke down the door of the company’s
offices and requested access to employees’ computers.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/26/the-fbi-just-raided-
ubiomes-...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/26/the-fbi-just-raided-ubiomes-
office-for-billing-practices.html)

